
Ask HN: Can Java shops revitalize their appeal by using Kotlin? - m10i
(Please correct me if I&#x27;m wrong)<p>In my personal opinion, Kotlin is a joy to code with. And since it&#x27;s 100% compatible with the JVM and essentially IS (much much) prettier Java, why not use&#x2F;promote it more? I don&#x27;t see why it should still be thought of as just &quot;the Android programming language&quot;.<p>If you&#x27;re an experienced developer, I don&#x27;t think there&#x27;s a heavy lift to understand how Java is translated to Kotlin. It might be worth the &quot;downtime&quot; overall. Thoughts?
======
DocTomoe
From a business view, selling a customer a JAVA solution is easy, they know
JAVA, they know they won't have trouble maintaining it or finding internal
developers to pick up the slack.

External customers do not know Scala, or Kotlin, or whichever JVM compatible
language rolls around next. Hiring these kind of people sounds troublesome and
expensive.

